# Woodpecker's Aluminium Box Clamp Review



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I am never sure where to put these so this will have to suffice for now.

I am old school, so buying metal tools that once were standard, everyday commodities, seems to be something that has lived with me as I have grown over the years. I seem to appreciate metal tools more and more every day( in this day and age of injected, molded plastic, disposable tools and appliances made in an Asian country that American company's can not compete with) that are made state side.

I put off buying these for many years and struggled through the process of assembly and glue up. Not to mention, all the lost opportunities to mock up one's work for trial fitting.

I have found these "Woodpecker's Aluminium 4 inch Box Clamps":Box Clamp to be used far more frequently than I had imagined.

The ease of use is the real key. As long as you take some scrap and set up the clamps before use, they are a dream come true. It comes with appropriate sized Allen wrenches but I suggest buying the screwdriver that Incra offers with their fence system. It fits and makes securing the setup and locking block a breeze.

Now, I know that they are expensive, and the plastic versions of these would work just as well, so please do not take my indulgence as a review that only can be matched with the aluminium product. This alternative definitely makes more financial sense for most of us. It is just a personal choice, at this point.

If you do not have a lot of clamps, and you do this type of work, the cost to use these clamps vs. a Bessey or 48" bar clamp, really start to pay dividends. Maybe not as versatile as a bar clamp, but it squares your work and does not distort your work piece, no matter how tight you twist on the clamp. You no longer need clamping squares and the associated clamps to go with them for squaring your work, giving you more space and better visibility. 

The mock up is the real advantage. I can make other measurements, I can do layout, all the while, never committed to any cuts or glue up restrictions. The design accomodates butt joints, miter joints. custom router bit joints, and pocket hole jig assembly.

I suggest you get 8 of them, at a minimum, as I did. I have built several drawers with them now, and a few plywood carcass', and I could not be more tickled. I was concerned that they would sit in a drawer, collecting dust. This could not be further from the truth.

Once, again, made in America, guaranteed for life to be within 0.001" per foot, over the length of the tool, and are open to your design ideas.

Hope you find this review useful and we welcome your input and feedback.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have those..
and agree w/ you...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

A few years ago, i bought 8 of the style that has the hand screw coming off one corner. (made by at least a few companies, mine are Bessey). I liked the idea, but the handle gets in the way at times, and they are really too heavy (in my opinion) to be easy to use on the top of the glue-up. As a result, i've improvised a lot of other solutions instead of using the corner clamps. 

Thanks for the review Brad, i appreciate the angle (no pun intended, but it's there anyway) you wrote it from. May have to put it on my Christmas list. If 4 people buy me one, i could get a set for half price!!

earl


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

greenacres2 said:


> A few years ago, i bought 8 of the style that has the hand screw coming off one corner. (made by at least a few companies, mine are Bessey). I liked the idea, but the handle gets in the way at times, and they are really too heavy (in my opinion) to be easy to use on the top of the glue-up. As a result, i've improvised a lot of other solutions instead of using the corner clamps.
> 
> Thanks for the review Brad, i appreciate the angle (no pun intended, but it's there anyway) you wrote it from. May have to put it on my Christmas list. If 4 people buy me one, i could get a set for half price!!
> 
> earl


I bought one of the Bessey corner clamps you have described and came to the same conclusion too.

The WP clamps are not the end all solution, but they work really well in many applications. Its like having another set of hands, and you can not say that about most other clamps. The large, flat bottoms of the clamps hold the work pieces upright. Very cool!

Glad you liked the review. Hope you get a chance to use them first hand.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good review Brad. Thanks.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Good review Brad. Thanks.


Glad you liked it Charles.

I am building a base for my contractor's 10" table saw to make use of the new DC system and thought I would do a review on the clamps since I had them out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I was looking at these the other day. Tempting item.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Brad, I was looking to get some of them but now I know where I can borrow some.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Good review Brad. I like WP tools...they are well made and very accurate.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Brad ~ excellent review. Do you have any problems with glue ups sticking to the clamps?

Bob


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Web Shepherd said:


> Brad ~ excellent review. Do you have any problems with glue ups sticking to the clamps?
> 
> Bob


That is the great thing about anodized aluminium. The glue peels off very easily, prevents oxidation, and makes for a really attractive tool.

Glad you found this review helpful.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I will have to look into get some. They look like they would work very good.
Allen


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

firstmuller said:


> I will have to look into getting some. They look like they would work very well.
> 
> Allen


They also make a glass reinforced polycarbonate version that is more cost effective for $17 or $18 each.

Glad you liked the review and welcome to the Router Forums Allen!


----------

